# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Hey! I'm Askin about Costa Rica

## Voosh

Sorry if I didn't catch and plug into other sites that cover Costa Rica.

But, some questions to my SBH friends, is this anywhere I can bring my friends to today? (9/17/07) Mostly snorkle, some dive.

Friends are worked up about a place near some climbs. Sounds good. But, hearing bad (uh, putrid might be right) info about friendliness and safety there. Is it true things have gone that bad? Any cautions on trecking and car travelling? 

Just trying to plan next year.

Thanks,

Voosh

----------


## Dennis

> Sorry if I didn't catch and plug into other sites that cover Costa Rica.
> 
> But, some questions to my SBH friends, is this anywhere I can bring my friends to today? (9/17/07) Mostly snorkle, some dive.
> 
> Friends are worked up about a place near some climbs. Sounds good. But, hearing bad (uh, putrid might be right) info about friendliness and safety there. Is it true things have gone that bad? Any cautions on trecking and car travelling? 
> 
> Just trying to plan next year.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Voosh,

Check a few doors down at:  Other Places: Mexico, Central &amp; South America 

We went to CR this past January...stayed in the Tamirindo area. I wouldn't want to walk the backstreets of the town alone at night but found the Tico's to be a generally warm, welcoming people.

Check out  This place.

----------

